# New car first big clean... Tcut safe?



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Got car thurs really going to go to town on cleaning it Sunday few scratches on arch and wing light ones is tcut safe on tt or is there something better from halfords I could get before Sunday? Thank for help in advance


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Tcut is quite a harsh product, but if it's only on small areas might be ok, you could try meguirs scratchx as an alternative.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

The problem with t-cut is the abrasives don't break down to smaller pieces. Most polishes do which enable you to get a shine. With staying big in t-cut they can lead do a dull surface on paint... which you would need a finer polish to remove...

A polish with some fillers in will give you the best result as they hide as well as polish.. correcting paint by hand is very hard work, especialy on an audi as they have very hard paint.

If you want to try and cut the paint to remove the scratches take Ikons adice and get some scratchx.

I would say get some Autoglym super resin polish if your shopping at halfords and do the whole car in it. It's good polish with fillers will hide most of the light scratyches to the eye and last a good month or two... It has a light abrasive that will break down. It will give you some light correction each time you use it.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

dbairduk said:


> The problem with t-cut is the abrasives don't break down to smaller pieces. Most polishes do which enable you to get a shine. With staying big in t-cut they can lead do a dull surface on paint... which you would need a finer polish to remove...
> 
> A polish with some fillers in will give you the best result as they hide as well as polish.. correcting paint by hand is very hard work, especialy on an audi as they have very hard paint.
> 
> ...


As above......Scatch X 2.0 halfords £9.95 then super resin polish then a coat of extra gloss it will look spingley spangley !!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.farecla.com/


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Not T cut, might as well use wet and dry...............


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

is T cut still in business?


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for info guys will do as said above! Will report back with results


----------

